# Two more CLEARS Cobras



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

There is a large new set coming out from AFX with this cars in.

Nice, but are they 'real'?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Apparrently


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I mean are they factual 1:1 color schemes?


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*How Big?*

Big tracks are great. How big is this new set? The Long Beach set from last year gets my vote for the best home set ever in concept and execution.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> Nice, but are they 'real'?


It'd be cool if they were, but at the end of the day, who cares - Let's race 'em anyway!! :woohoo:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I have only actually seen one in person, the #13 Bondurant/Gurney car, and it was blue with white stripe - the blue ho version lacks the distinctive lateral white stripe over the driver's side front fender. From reading, there was one that was white/red for a while and another that was wh/r/bl for a while, there is no mention of other colors. After they "retired" I would imagine they could have been painted any color, but there were so few that all should be documented. The "Lost Daytona Coupe" was solid blue with script on the doors when "found" in 2001.

Historical accuracy of livery aside, they are still very nicely done cars


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I prefer to race actual racing cars, but I must admit these two new cars look OK.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I have a book/magazine I purchased in 1987 called "Carroll SHelby's Racing Cobra". It is a VERY factual account of all of the cars built under the Cobra banner. It states that only six of the Cobra Daytona Couples were ever built by Shelby. I don't recall ever seeing photos of a silver one or a black one. 

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Rawafx said:


> I have a book/magazine I purchased in 1987 called "Carroll SHelby's Racing Cobra". It is a VERY factual account of all of the cars built under the Cobra banner. It states that only six of the Cobra Daytona Couples were ever built by Shelby. I don't recall ever seeing photos of a silver one or a black one.
> 
> Bob Weichbrodt
> "Rawafx"
> W-S, NC


That's what I'm sayin' - Why limit the HO cars to just six paint schemes?

Let's just race 'em anyway! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> That's what I'm sayin' - Why limit the HO cars to just six paint schemes?
> 
> Let's just race 'em anyway! :thumbsup::thumbsup:




Obviously


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Montoya1 said:


> I prefer to race actual racing cars, but I must admit these two new cars look OK.


How do you get in? They are so tiny.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> How do you get in? They are so tiny.


Haven't you ever seen Fantastic Voyage? 
They use a special lazer to shrink the drivers.. duh!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

The track is supposed to be released Dec 1. Steve Russell isn't talking. 

http://blog.cardomain.com/blog/2008/10/sweet-shelby-sl.html


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

videojimmy said:


> Haven't you ever seen Fantastic Voyage?
> They use a special lazer to shrink the drivers.. duh!


I got yer Fantastic Voyage right here VJ!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bill... why I ouaghta....


It does look like a very cool set though


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanx for the hook up Scott!

Agreed Jim, a great set. Maybe a bit curvy; but in todays market anything with extra bang is a good thing. I've always felt that the better the set the deeper the harpoon gets sunk into the consumers flesh. This goes fer trains, planes, automobiles, and boats...er any hobby for that matter.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Still great lookers even if they aren't real versions. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The set has what appears to be grey or maybe white guardrails -- wonder if this is a Tomy set or a custom re-pack.  Tomy guardrails are of course the unpaintable orange variety.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

It is a nice big set. Cool to see new stuff being produced. While on that link I also saw this... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/TOMY-AFX-TYCO-C...39:1|66:2|65:16|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

... Sheesh!!!... Talk about ready to run (just add power). nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

WOW!

That is an expertly executed layout! Maybe just a hair to sterile for my personal liking...needs to be littered up a bit ...LOL.

I may have a new favorite. Knowing what we know about the hobby I think the price is more than fair. Heck ....a 1/4 of that price is used up in Woodland scenic products alone!

Getting it to your house in one piece....well....thats another matter!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

tjd241 said:


> It is a nice big set. Cool to see new stuff being produced. While on that link I also saw this...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TOMY-AFX-TYCO-CUSTOM-4-X10-SLOT-CAR-TRACK-AWESOME_W0QQitemZ160291490030QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160291490030&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A16%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> ... Sheesh!!!... Talk about ready to run (just add power). nd


It's a 2-laner, which is junk for what I do racing-wise, but dang -- what a nice layout.  Reminds me of Spa-Francorchamps in Belgium.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Montoya1 said:


> I prefer to race actual racing cars, but I must admit these two new cars look OK.


Well golly gee Montoya if you prefer real race cars, whatcha doin here? You should be on realracin Talk !


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> How do you get in? They are so tiny.


He has a Shrinking machine like in the movie, HONEY ,I shrunk the KIDS


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Montoya / Latoya are they real or are they Memorex ? !!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

ScottD961 said:


> Montoya / Latoya are they real or are they Memorex ? !!!!!!!!LOL


hmm let me think a bit on that.. tape has been obsolete a long time...


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Like real race cars, or the slots? I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Confused cause lots of the slotters are not real and that means I can't race em right ?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*real....hmmmm... can you define real????*

Looks to me like the windshield wipers are a bit too long... the gap between the deck stripes are slightly crooked on the silver one..they did make them black right?? And I don't ever recall seeing two big pick up pads under any of the real ones... I guess they're alright!! :drunk:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Slotcarman , you mean the real cars didn't have pick up shoes on them? Nuts I just threw out a bunch of my slotcars for nothing ... D'oh !


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Good stuff guys.

For the record, what I meant was I'd prefer to race slot cars with real racing color schemes as opposed to made up ones.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Back when he was working the Rokar products, I ran into Jim Russell at the Chicago hobby show. Knowing he had owned CSX2287, aka the 'missing Daytona Coupe', I asked him about the experience. Hed told me that it was a fun car to drive on the street, but you couldn't just park it anywhere. It had a 289 in a streetable tune when he purchased it.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

Steve Russell posted that neither of the two liveries in this particular set are "historical" and are created in the black/silver style to go with the track and guardrails (also silver) specc'ed by Restoration Hardware.


----------

